# FREE! Halloween Music



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

I found a site for free halloween music.

They've obviously ripped their CD's and put them on the site but they are Free Full Music CD's.

Scary Sounds of Halloween Blog

Let me know if it is a good find...

Ruggerz


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

It's a good find yes. However I know most music sharing folks are against sharing rips of CDs available for purchase still. I have done it myself, but it is pushing the music sharing envelope a lot.


----------

